# Called in my first raccoons! What a blast!



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

I had watched a few shows on TV the last year with them calling raccoons out of den trees in the middle of the day. I thought that would be great. It wasn't just fun, it was a blast.

I hit the woods right after work this evening and called next to what I thought was a den tree and near the cave area. No luck. So I loaded up and hit the trail and went to where I thought there was another one, but upon reaching the tree I noticed that there weren't any holes in it so I just went up the trail another 50 yds to where a tree had blown down on my fence and the neighbor had cut it up. I could see that the top had snapped off and it looked like a good place for a den, so that's where I set up.

I put the Mojo Critter about 10 yds. south of the tree and I sat about 20 yds. to the east of the tree. I sat down and hit the Scorpion on the "raccoon fight" sound. After setting the volume level where I wanted it I looked right up at the tree and I was looking right at a raccoon. BUSTED!! He had me busted in less than 30 seconds. I couldn't believe that he came out that soon!

He peeked out around the tree at me at least fifteen times in the next ten minutes, but he wouldn't commit himself completely. Even though I never got a good shot I had a blast. I had to keep from laughing at thim. He was hilarious! I hate the season will be over this weekend. If I had known it was this fast and fun I would have tried it earlier. So if you get bored of coyote hunting find yourself a den tree and have fun.

After my earlier hunt yesterday I decided to hit the hay a little early last night, however I thought it best to check my front deck for "visitors" since I had just killed a "snaggle tooth" varmint the night before. I went out on the deck and went down to the far south end where my visitors like to "hang out". When I didn't see anything I looked down through the woods and what do I see but ole Rocky Raccoon.

So I go back in the house, get my Scorpion and Ruger 10/22 rifle and head back out. I go down by the edge of the woods and hit the caller. Sure enough, here he comes madder than a hornet running up through the woods. Long story short, I missed and he kept on trucking down through the woods, but what a show. He was coming up to kick some butt. Anyway, another interesting "hunt". This type of raccoon hunting is pretty wild. So after I searched the woods in my pajamas and house shoes and found no blood, I went to bed and dreamt that they were "coming to the call" all night long. I still missed them all. Bummer! Maybe next time.

One question for those that have hunted this way before. How long would you wait before you tried calling this location again? Thanks. See ya in the woods.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you had fun TR...good to see ya again.

I have no idea about raccoon...I would try again as soon as you wanted. But perhaps raccoon have a better memory than I give em credit for.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

If I hit the woods in my PJ's I have to say that I would probably scare everything off with the glare from my white rear.

Anyways sounds like a great hunt and a good story. Maybe a shotgun would work better?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great story Teamroper, thanks for sharing. I have no raccoon calling experience.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TMI Helmet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

raccoon are always fun. You almost got me rambl'in about the old days Teamroper, run'in hounds.

It won't matter if you call that spot 2 or 3 nights in a row---where theres one raccoon, theres more. I'll bet you won't call the one you shot at back in though.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Great story TR sounds like it was a blast .

Wish I could help with your question but I don't have any raccoon calling under my belt. Maybe I should try it though.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

good times ,,, YES !! go do it again they seem to keep comeing.. we;ve had them 5 days in a row before they get smart to it... we had ten in one tree !!!!! look out the big one comes first... ask my buddy he missed but it didnt miss him . needed new boots after that , they wernt water proof enymore... the rut is on and they are fun !!! good luck


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Never meant to call in a raccoon but have killed my share of them.

We was on the last stand one night and we was both tired so we used a lil ol e caller like you get at walmart. about 15 min in we had nothing and tired so I was gonna hit a differant sound. ....... It was differant all aright, it was a the fighting raccoon. We both went to laughing out loud and I be danged if a big ol raccoon didnt come RUNNNNNNINNNNNNNNG across that white rock pad we was parked on. I yanked the rifle out of my cousins hand and slammed him the shotgun and hit the light and he was about 2 ft from the truck. That was his last mistake. lol

We had just a lil bit of moon light and that ol bore came a running. we both laugh at it still. so now when we have been on that stand as long as we want to be we always hit the ol raccoon fight on the new foxpro but it wont ever be a funny as the first time.

On your thought of how soon to call again ? I would hit every day for a few days then not for a week or 2 and you should be fine.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

We just run them with dogs in VA. Never tried to call them. Sounds fun tho, hope you get him and all his family. They really work on nesting turkeys and I love turkeys. Skunks and possum too.


----------

